
Senator Chris Murphy – “We tried to organize a kind of coup [in Venezuela]” - ianmobbs
https://twitter.com/ChrisMurphyCT/status/1290656459496263687
======
tonetheman
mmmm wtf... I feel like twitter is not the place to put this in writing? Maybe
it is common knowledge.

~~~
ianmobbs
I think it was common knowledge but unconfirmed, if that makes sense - no rep
had actively referred to it as a coup before despite it clearly being one

